# Booster un G3



## FaF65 (26 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

Alors, j'ai obtenu récemment un Power Mac G3 Blanc/Bleu avec Os 9.2.2
(allez la technique : 350mhz 128mo de ram et 6 giga de dd...)
ET bon Os 9 c'est bien mais un peu limité....
Alors bon passer à Os X (10.3, pas plus), c'est en projet, j'attends de récupérer un autre disque dur
Et puis 128 mo c'est un peu limite pour osx semble-t-il.

D'où ma question : j'ai une chance de trouver de la ram+un dd compatible facilement ?

Ah et puis si vous avez quelques logiciels indispensables à conseiller, je prend ^^


----------



## Invité (26 Février 2008)

Pour la Ram
OWC
Macway


----------



## tantoillane (26 Février 2008)

FaF65 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Alors, j'ai obtenu récemment un Power Mac G3 Blanc/Bleu avec Os 9.2.2
> (allez la technique : 350mhz 128mo de ram et 6 giga de dd...)
> ...




OS X passera sur un DD de 6 Go, c'est après qu'il ne faut pas être trop gourmand (films, musiques, ... )


Niveau logiciels indispensables, ça dépend de ce que tu compte faire, mais de toutes façons tu peux oublier tout ce qui est traitement d'images, vidéos. Je dirais que les indispensables sont Microsoft Office 2004, ou NéoOffice si tu n'es pas du genre à payer, et préfère les gratuiciels, par contre il serait bien de doubler la RAM, tu aura plus de fluidité !


----------



## FaF65 (27 Février 2008)

Ok merci, j'avais déjà vaguement regardé, c'est juste que je cherche à tout faire aux moindres frais (parce que mine de rien, c'est pas donné)

Et j'avais vu que il fallait pas tant que ça, mais je suis friand de musique et films ^^ (mais pour ça y'a DD externe  )



Ps : j'ai vu aussi chez Sonnets Tech. une "carte d'extension" qui remplace le processeur par un G4@1ghz pour "la modique" somme de 120 et qques. Vous pensez que ça serait une bonne affaire ?


----------



## tantoillane (27 Février 2008)

méfie toi, tu vas faire comme moi, et comme beaucoup de passionnés : on achète une carte wi-fi, mais le gestionnaire wi-fi bouffe des ressources alors on change (ou double) le processeur, mais un processeur sans RAM, c'est comme un ordi sans écran, alors on ajoute de la RAM, etc, etc, etc.

Oui, si tu as une garantie, le processeur n'est pas une mauvaise affaire, mais dis toi que le dernier Macbook coute 999 &#8364; et qu'il a un processeur de 2,1 Ghz, 2 Go de RAM, et un DD de 120 Go. Alors fait le calcul avant de te lancer dans l'achat d'un DD externe, et d'un carte accélératrice.


----------



## Invité (27 Février 2008)

FaF65 a dit:


> Ok merci, j'avais déjà vaguement regardé, c'est juste que je cherche à tout faire aux moindres frais (parce que mine de rien, c'est pas donné)
> 
> Et j'avais vu que il fallait pas tant que ça, mais je suis friand de musique et films ^^ (mais pour ça y'a DD externe  )
> 
> ...



Si t'as touché ton Mac gratos, un carte G4@1GHz, au moins 512Mo de Ram et un DD + gros, ça ne fait pas très très cher pour un ordi assez utilisable (+/- 200).
Après, c'est toi qui fait ton budget, hein !  (un Mac Mini coûte 600)


----------



## claude72 (27 Février 2008)

Oui, mais c'est un G3 blanc/bleu 350 MHz : donc avant de faire des frais il vaudrait mieux vérifier si c'est un Rev1 ou un Rev 1.5/2...

... quant au DD externe, l'USB est en version 1, et le port FireWire déconne sur ces modèles !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (28 Février 2008)

bonjour,

un ami viens juste d'acheter sur Bordeaux un imac (Snow) 
avec assez de ram pour OS X
pour la somme dérisoire de 90 euros !
pourquoi s'embèter à booster une machine avec un processeur de 350 Mhz ?!?
d'abord faire le tour des revendeurs apple Mac de sa région,
patrick​


----------



## ramchamcham (28 Février 2008)

je pense que si tu n'est pas amoureux de cet ordinateur, l'investissement n'est pas rentable.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Février 2008)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> un ami viens juste d'acheter sur Bordeaux un imac (Snow)
> avec assez de ram pour OS X
> pour la somme dérisoire de 90 euros !



Je viens juste d'en récupérer un, un 600 Mhz, pour ma fille ... à l'il


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (29 Février 2008)

Pascal,
vite donne moi ton filon,  
j'exagère un peu ; à noël des amis nous on donnés un imac G3 dv 400  
identique au premier,
bien sûr j'aurai préféré un des derniers à 700 Mhz pour pouvoir faire un peu de montage avec Imovie,
tant pis, l'année prochaine ?
Patrick​


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Février 2008)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Pascal,
> vite donne moi ton filon,
> j'exagère un peu ; à noël des amis nous on donnés un imac G3 dv 400
> identique au premier,
> ...



Note que l'an passé, j'ai moi même donné un iMac DV450 à un membre de MacGe, ça va, ça vient ... Cela dit, c'est vrai que je dois un énorme merci à cet autre membre de MacGe, devenu depuis (mais pas "à cause") un ami, qui se reconnaîtra :love:, qui m'a particulièrement gâté :rateau: (un Wallstreet 266, puis un PM G4/733 "audionumérique" et enfin cet iMac. En fait, je n'ai que les deux iBook (un palourde et un G4) et mon iMac G4 qui ne viennent pas de lui).

ch'suis un peu veinard, hein !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (29 Février 2008)

j'ai bien peur que l'on ai un peu découragé FaF65,
je ne le voit plus dans ce fil...
Pj-j​


----------



## FaF65 (29 Février 2008)

c'est vrai que ça a un peu dérapé ^^

bon et puis pour le DD externe, je peux passer par un autre ordi et pof par le réseau comme ça pas de problème avec l'usb ^^
Wifi pas besoin, vive l'ethernet


bon c'est vrai que question budget, à force ça peut faire un peu trop...
(mais ça fait toujours moins que du neuf)
Mon bon là ça me reviendrai (j'ai déjà commandé la RAM, 1 go ça ira ^^) au final à environ 180&#8364; et plus...d'ajout...sans compter de disque dur (j'ai normalement moyen de récupérer ça)

En fait le but c'est de me faire une petite station de travail, histoire de photoshoper/etc tranquille sans les bugs/ralentissement du à windows que je surcharge 

Bref 


> Oui, mais c'est un G3 blanc/bleu 350 MHz : donc avant de faire des frais il vaudrait mieux vérifier si c'est un Rev1 ou un Rev 1.5/2...


-->je vois ça comment ?


----------



## claude72 (29 Février 2008)

FaF65 a dit:


> -->je vois ça comment ?


Tu aurais pu faire une ch'tite recherche sur le forum...

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3880534&postcount=16


----------



## FaF65 (1 Mars 2008)

désolé, j'y ai pas pensé...
je ne suis pas un grand habitué des forums ^^

bon au final c'est une Rev 1.5/2 donc pas trop de problèmes n'est-ce pas ?
(oh et puis j'ai reçu ma ram, 1go ça change quand même)


----------



## claude72 (1 Mars 2008)

FaF65 a dit:


> bon au final c'est une Rev 1.5/2 donc pas trop de problèmes n'est-ce pas ?


Pas de problème avec le contrôleur IDE, donc tu peux lui mettre un gros disque-dur (pas plus de 128 Go quand-même), et même un 2e si tu veux (et si tu as une prise supplémentaire sur la nappe, sinon, il suffit de changer la nappe).


----------



## FaF65 (22 Mars 2008)

Bon, je vais relancer mon sujet, avec la deuxième partie
J'ai donc acheté sur ebay une carte sonnet g4 1ghz encore/zif
bref qui va bien

sauf que ça va pas bien
je la met dedans, et ça ne démarre pas
pas du tout (j'ai même pas le droit au joli son)
Donc je remet le process' d'origine (j'aurais du faire la suite avant, mais je vais trop vite)
alors bon, j'ai suivi les manipulations recommandée, soit installation du firmware by Sonnet. Je l'ai fait sous Os X...ça n'a rien changé. Je l'ai enlevé, redemarré sous Os 9, fait le programme, et ça bugue au moment de l'installation du firmare, j'ai le droit à une jolie fenêtre de texte avec ceci dedans 





> Assertion ((err == noErr)) || ((err == fnfErr)) failed in "FirmwareUpdater.c", line 221


Bon et ça c'est sauvé dans un fichier G4 Firmware Updater.out
j'imagine que je vais devoir envoyer un mail à Sonnet, mais avant je pose la question ici ^^
soit, quelqu'un à une idée de pourquoi ça marche pas et ce que je devrais faire ?


----------



## Invité (22 Mars 2008)

retourne sur le site de Sonnet pour télécharger la dernière version du patcheur de firmware.
Peut être que celui que tu as est corrompu ?


----------



## FaF65 (22 Mars 2008)

c'est la dernière, je venais de la télécharger
et si elle est corrompue, je suis bien bien embêté, parce que elle s'est corrompue par 2 fois alors : une fois en téléchargement depuis osx, une fois de puis os9 (dans les 2 cas ça plante)
Ah et puis, quand je le fais avec la version osx et depuis osx, ça marche au niveau du programme, mais question résultats, nada
Et quand juste après je le fais avec os9, il me dit que le patch est déjà installé.

what to doooooooooooooo ? (vais contacter sonnet dans les jours qui suivent...on va bien  voir)


----------



## Invité (22 Mars 2008)

Pas d'autres idées pour moi, je passe


----------



## FaF65 (23 Mars 2008)

oh zut, j'ai séché un membre d'élite...:rateau:


----------



## FaF65 (24 Mars 2008)

juste une question rapide, flasher sa rom beaucoup de fois en peu de temps, c'est risqué à force ?


----------



## FaF65 (25 Mars 2008)

Finalement, tout s'arrange, le support de Sonnet est efficace 
Alors selon eux, l'installation sous Os9 peux poser problème, donc il faut installer le patch sous osx
Bon et après ça le jumper :
Il était mal configuré pour ma part : 
Leur bonne configuration : (o: rien, c: jumper)
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11
o o o c o c  c o c   o   o

Voilà voilà, 
à part pour le disque dur, mais c'est pas indispensable, je crois que la discussion est close maintenant


----------



## Invité (25 Mars 2008)

Cool !


----------

